# Über 30 GB Mail-Traffic durch dauerhaften Sendevorgang



## suntrop (7. September 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe im August meinen Traffic von 10 GB mit insgesamt 54GB weit überschritten.

Den Grund dafür kenne ich leider nicht so wirklich. Laut meinem Provider waren es an einem Tag glatte 36 GB per E-Mail.
Ich vermute, dass es eine E-Mail mit 60MB gewesen ist, die an eine Google-Adresse ging. Jedoch hat Google immer wieder die E-Mail abgelehnt. Jetzt schätze ich, dass mein Server die E-Mail dutzende Male an den Google-Server gesendet hat und dadurch der Mega-Traffic enstanden ist.

Wenn dem so wäre (ich bin in dieser Hinsicht, nicht ganz so versiert), dann halte ich das für einen Fehler seitens meines Providers. Die E-Mail dürfte doch nicht immer wieder gesendet werden, oder?

Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich noch tun könnte. Auf jeden Fall halte ich den Traffic für Fehlerhaft, da meine kleine Homepage magere 40 MB im Monat sonst verbucht. Mails kommen auf knappe 200 MB.

Was kann ich da machen? Und wie ist das mit dem Mail-Versand. So korrekt?


Danke! Und viele Grüße
- suntrop -


----------



## Dr Dau (7. September 2010)

Hallo!



suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute, dass es eine E-Mail mit 60MB gewesen ist, die an eine Google-Adresse ging. Jedoch hat Google immer wieder die E-Mail abgelehnt.


Bei Gmail darf die Mail inkl. Transportkodierung max. 25 MB betragen.
Womit schonmal die Annahmeverweigerung seitens Gmail erklärt wäre. 



suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt schätze ich, dass mein Server die E-Mail dutzende Male an den Google-Server gesendet hat und dadurch der Mega-Traffic enstanden ist.


Der Zustellversuch dürfte wohl eher ein paar hunderte Male erfolgt sein.



suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dem so wäre (ich bin in dieser Hinsicht, nicht ganz so versiert), dann halte ich das für einen Fehler seitens meines Providers. Die E-Mail dürfte doch nicht immer wieder gesendet werden, oder?


Als Fehler würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.
Bei Postfix z.B. wird in der Standardkonfiguration 5 Tage lang versucht die Mail zuzustellen..... im 5 Minuten Intervall.
Rein rechnerisch (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe ) hättest Du bei der 60 MB Mail so also auf insgesamt rund 84 GB Netto-Traffic kommen können..... zzgl. dem Traffic für die Transportkodierung.

Wenn ich die 36 GB und den einen Tag (24h) ohne Berücksichtung der Transportkodierung zu Grunde lege, müsste die 60 MB Mail ca. 614 mal im ca. 140 Sekunden Intervall versendet worden sein.
Da scheint der Server-Admin also schon an der Konfiguration gedreht zu haben.



suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich noch tun könnte.


Möglichkeit 1: Den Mail-Server anders konfigurieren (sofern Du die entsprechenden Rechte hast, bzw. der Server-Admin dieses für Dich erledigt).
Z.B. könntest Du den Server so konfigurieren dass er 6 Stunden lang im 30 Minuten Intervall versucht die Mail zuzustellen.
So würdest Du auf insgesamt 12 Zustellversuche kommen, was Netto 660 MB Traffic bei der 60 MB Mail verursachen würde.
6 Stunden sollte meiner Meinung nach in den meisten Fällen ausreichend sein, falls ein Empfänger-Server mal nicht erreichbar sein sollte.
Du kannst aber natürlich auch einen anderen Intervall und/oder Gesamtzeitraum einstellen.

Möglichkeit 2: Du versendest nicht so grosse Mails.
Wenn ich mich recht erinner, beträgt die max. Mailgrösse z.B. bei web.de nur 5 MB.
Über diese Grösse würde ich auch auf keinen Fall hinaus gehen.

Möglichkeit 3: Ich frage mich sowieso was Du für Mails verschickst, dass sie so gross sind?!
Anstatt einen grossen Anhang an die Mail zu hängen, könntest Du selbigen auch temporär zum downloaden über Deinen Webspace anbieten und den Leuten den Downloadlink per Mail schicken.



suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Auf jeden Fall halte ich den Traffic für Fehlerhaft, da meine kleine Homepage magere 40 MB im Monat sonst verbucht. Mails kommen auf knappe 200 MB.


Fehlerhaft ist der Traffic erst wenn er das technisch machbare (Serverkonfiguration) überschreitet.
Ich würde aber mal einen Blick in die AGB werfen.
Wenn dort steht dass eine Sperre oder zumindest eine Benachrichtigung beim erreichen des Frei-Traffics eintritt, muss dieses auch passieren.
Passiert es nicht, ist der Mehr-Traffic auch nicht gerechtfertigt.
Steht in den AGB jedoch nichts von einer Sperre/Benachrichtigung, musst Du in den sauren Apfel beissen und für den Mehr-Traffic aufkommen.
Wie hoch Dein bisheriger Traffic war wird kein Schwein interessieren.



suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Was kann ich da machen? Und wie ist das mit dem Mail-Versand. So korrekt?


Siehe oben. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## suntrop (7. September 2010)

Hi Dr Dau. Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Das hilft mir schon einmal weiter.
Ich habe (hatte) dort nur ein Webhosting-Paket gebucht – die Einstellungen am Server kommen vom Provider.

Ich würde auch keine so großen E-Mails versenden. Ich sage das selbe meinen Kunden. Die E-Mail kam von der Sippschaft  Und sollte mein GMail-Account passieren.
In die AGB werde ich morgen reinsehen. Danke für den Tipp. Dennoch finde ich es komisch, dass ich nach dem Traffic-Überschritt nichtmal benachrichtig wurde. Erst die Abschaltung des gesamten Accounts (bis heute) habe ich erfahren.

Bin mal gespannt wie das weiter- und ausgeht 

Grüße
suntrop


----------

